# 1899 Knoll's Spring Frame Bicycle, Lebanon, Pennsylvania



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 15, 2021)

Here is the winter project I just purchased; an 1899 Knoll's Spring frame men's bicycle.  It of course will need all the 1930's refurbishment add-ons removed.  I have been smitten with these ever since seeing a frame at James Allan's bicycle museum in Springfield, MO. 
 Does anyone here own one of these or have any information about these bicycles?

A big thanks to Jeff K. for the patent information and newspaper advertisement. The restored white Knoll is at the Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen, Ohio (photo credit: BMA).
A huge thanks to Kirby @kshimp41 for the lead on this bicycle!


----------



## Tall (Dec 15, 2021)

Congratulations Brant!  Its a beauty!  Looks like a fun project.  Good luck!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow!
That's different. 
Good luck with the restoration. 
Looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2021)

You certainly find some interesting things to play with Brant!  😎 😳😳😎 
Thank you for sharing! I had no idea anything like this existed.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 17, 2021)

Here is a 1902 Knoll advertising envelope.  It is interesting as it shows a "sweetheart" chain ring which is what we see on the New Bremen bicycle above.  (Photo credit: Richard Smith for use of the mailer image)
Rev. Jonas Knoll died in 1902; his wife continued the washing machine business for another ten years.  I haven't been able to conclude from my research when she ceased (or sold) the bicycle line.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 18, 2021)

bicycles never seas to amaze me....thanks for the candy.......


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 18, 2021)

Below are *Knoll Bicycle* references from 1899-1907 newspapers found online at newspapers.com. 1899 was the first year any Knoll Bicycle references appeared. As Brandt stated above Rev. Jonas L. Knoll died January 1902 at age 55. He left everything to his wife. Mrs. Knoll died March 1907 at age 57. She left the Knoll residence and washing machine factory to her daughter and a store property and bicycle factory to her son.

*1899:*
March 23, 1899 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)_







*1900:*
April 9, 1900 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




April 11, 1900 - _Lebanon Courier (Lebanon PA)_




*1901:*
March 23, 1901 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




May 2, 1901 - _Evening Report (Lebanon PA)_




*1902:*
January 13, 1902 - _Miners Journal (Pottsville PA)_




February 18, 1902 - _Lebanon Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




April 26, 1902 - _Lebanon Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




*1903:*
April 10, 1903 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




May 29, 1903 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




June 19, 1903 - _The Daily News (Lebanon PA)


_

*1907:*
March 18, 1907 - _Lebanon Daily News (Lebanon PA)_







March 28, 1907 - _Lebanon Daily News (Lebanon PA)_




April 3, 1907 - _Lebanon Daily News (Lebanon PA)_


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 18, 2021)

Rev. Jonas L. Knoll had 3 bicycle patents:

*Patent No. 29944 (January 3, 1899)*






*Patent No. 29945 (January 3, 1899)*






*Patent No. 34903 (August 6, 1901)*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

Excellent information Jeff!  Thank you for the posts.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 1, 2022)

Knoll update; I am still “over the moon” for the opportunity to own and study this outrageous machine!  I was able to pick up the bike this week.  It appears to have been refurbished during WWII or shortly there after.  I have removed the wheelset (blackout hubs), fenders, bars, and saddle which were incorrect.  The rims have 26 by 1 3/8” tires that never appear to have been ridden as the molding flash is still present.  I am thrilled as the frame sports its’ original black factory backed enamel.  The other parts in the photos appear to be original too.  The serial number is: 456.  I am still waiting to hear back from Professor Pete Dietrich about his zoomorphic assessment.  A proper wheelset and bars will be easy.  Mounting a saddle will be much more problematic.  Nothing remains of the original mounting system; fortunately the frame in James Alan’s museum has the missing bracket which can be copied.  Future installments to follow…


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 1, 2022)

Amazing bike Brant. It's in the right hands that's for sure. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 1, 2022)

Here is the frame in Jame Alan's museum in Springfield, Missouri.  Does anyone have better pictures of seat bracket?


----------



## stezell (Jan 1, 2022)

Brant I'm guessing the fenders were a later add on especially being metal raingutters. A very unique and cool bike as usual buddy. 
Sean


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 2, 2022)

Amazing.  Congratulations Brant.  Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 25, 2022)

Still on “cloud nine” for the opportunity to own this fine machine!  Another step forward, the unique seat post castings were recast by Dan Gaier.  I owe he and James Allan a huge thanks!  James lent the original from the Knoll in his museum so Dan could do the recasts.  Now off to the machine shop and a finished bicycle will soon be presented!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2022)

Here is how Jonas Knoll puzzled-out how to secure a saddle to a flat stock frame without a vertical tube seat mast.  Another step closer!  I just needed to shorten some bolts, nickel plate, and patina.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is how Jonas Knoll puzzled-out how to secure a saddle to a flat stock frame without a vertical tube seat mast.  Another step closer!  I just needed to shorten some bolts, nickel plate, and patina.
> 
> View attachment 1715384
> 
> View attachment 1715385



Fine work. 
Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 6, 2022)




----------

